# Funny Police Video Clips



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 6, 2011)

Is tallywacker a special cop term?  










ok, this last one, I'm sure it wasn't funny for those involved, but, speed it up, mix in some yakkety sax, and it's a riot.
Especially the part where she gets out then jumps back in.


----------



## OKenpo942 (Jul 27, 2011)

Funny! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 27, 2011)

"I don't sell drugs. I'm a prostitute" - Classic.


----------



## Archangel M (Jul 27, 2011)

I love this job. You can't make **** like this up.


----------

